

Ask YC: Ripping RealMedia streams - pchristensen

I found a Godel, Escher, Bach class on MIT's OCW (http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/hs/geb/VideoLectures/index.htm ) but the video lectures are in streaming Real Media  format.  It'll be over my cold, rigor mortis locked body that I ever install RealOne on my computer again, so I was hoping someone could recommend a (preferably free) program to rip the .rm streams to a local file format.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
tuukkah
mplayer -playlist
[http://mfile.akamai.com/7870/rm/mitstorage.download.akamai.c...](http://mfile.akamai.com/7870/rm/mitstorage.download.akamai.com/7870/hs/godel_escher_bach/OCW_7.01.07_Godel-220k.rm)
-dumpstream -dumpfile OCW_7.01.07_Godel-220k.rm

